
Show HN: Stacks – share your MOOCs with friends - johnnyodonnell
https://stacks.courses
======
niuzeta
So this is like Goodread/aggregated recommendation engine for online courses?
I like this idea a lot. There are way too many resources nowadays that it's
hard to pick and commit to one[1]. Barry Schwartz's Paradox of Choice talks
about this phenomenon extensively - when there are too many options to choose
from, the abundance itself becomes hinderance to actual action, because the
perceived opportunity cost multiplies by the number of options.[2]

If enough people with enough interest updates this database I wonder what kind
of insight you'll get - for example, I see many people mentioning Andrew Ng's
Machine Learning Coursera course, but is it truly the "best" or are we simply
seeing the selection bias?

[1] I have this one link bookmarked to illustrate my point to anyone who would
listen -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/55npda/he...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/55npda/heres_a_list_of_520_free_online_programmingcs/)

[2] [https://www.amazon.com/Paradox-Choice-More-Less-
Revised/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Paradox-Choice-More-Less-
Revised/dp/0062449923/) if anyone's interested.

~~~
johnnyodonnell
Yes! Very much like Goodreads for online courses. However, at the moment this
is best used to keep your friends up to date with what courses you're taking
rather than helping you find which courses to take. There are already a couple
good resources out there for helping you find the best course to take (ex:
CourseTalk ([https://coursetalk.com](https://coursetalk.com)), Class Central
([https://class-central.com](https://class-central.com)).

------
kingod180
Cool idea! It'd be nice if there was a feature to have your updates
automatically publish to Twitter or Facebook.

